# Three Things to Think About



## blackhawk19 (Oct 4, 2007)

THREE THINGS TO THINK about:
1. COWS,
2. THE CONSTITUTION and
3. THE TEN COMMANDMENTS

 COWS
 Is it just me, or does anyone else find it amazing that our government can
track a single cow born in Canada almost three years ago, right to the stall
where she sleeps in the state of Washington?  And, they tracked her calves
to their stalls.  But they are unable to locate 11 million illegal aliens
wandering around our country.
Maybe we should give each of them a cow.

 THE CONSTITUTION
 They keep talking about drafting a Constitution for Iraq.  Why don't we
just give them ours?  It was written by a lot of really smart guys, it has
worked for over 200 years and we're not using it anymore.

 TEN COMMANDMENTS
 The real reason that we can't have the Ten Commandments posted in a
courthouse is this: You cannot post "Thou Shalt Not Steal", "Thou Shalt  Not
Commit Adultery" and "Thou Shall Not Lie" in a building full of lawyers,
judges and politicians.  It creates a hostile work environment!


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 4, 2007)

what a very great point. thats why this country is going to shilt. nothing personal to anyone offended but really, think about it. can they really track a three yr old cow lol


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes they can, do a google on cattle tracking


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 4, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm if there was only a way to get these illeagal alians some of those collers


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the way you put things into perspective Blackhawk.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 5, 2007)

10-4 on 10/4...get it??? I'm getting really tired of seeing the ambulance-chaser lawyer ads on TV. Not only does it get old, but they play the same thing twice in a row. The TV stations that run it a guilty too.


----------

